# Super Impressed with Family Affair Standards



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Super impressed right now with Max's breeder.

We don't even know if his health condition (OCD - osteochondritis dissecansof the shoulder) is genetic really. The vet said it was, but things I read say not necessarily. 

I just received an email from his breeder this morning. I've been keeping her up to date on his procedure and everything. She is giving us a puppy free of charge with the same health guarantee that all puppies she sells has.

She was happy that we got him fixed up with the surgery and we obviously love him so much. It actually made my husband and I, both cry.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Max is having trouble with his shoulder. How nice that the breeder is stepping up to the plate. It sounds like she knows and appreciates how good you are to Max. I love your avatar picture. Max is very handsome. How is his recovery from surgery going?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

He had the surgery yesterday and I just picked him up. Problem is going to be trying to keep him slowed down. 

He obviously feels really good. Good and bad, lol


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is great that the breeder acknowledged the condition & was receptive. I hope Max feels better soon.

My personal experience with OCD was with our families Golden. He would limp on a different leg depending on the week. Found out he had OCD & severe Hip Dysplasia, so yes he was lame on all 4 legs. Had the OCD surgery first around 6 months of age. Once recovered he had the more severely affected hip broken up, plated & screwed back together. The Orthopedic surgeon said he had never done all 4 legs before & wasn't going to. Rufus all better by 1 year of age, he then begin to play like a pup should. Oh, the joys of a highly Inbreed dog & lucky for him that my parents had mega money to spend to repair him.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

oh my goodness, all 4 legs? 

I know what you mean about playing like a pup should. I can hardly wait until he's healed.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup both shoulders had OCD & both hips has Dysplasia. Both shoulders had surgery & just the worst hip had surgery. Left the other hip. But yes that dog was a genetic nightmare. I told my parents not to go with the BYB but they were "family" oriented. My parents saw pups from "show" breeders but didn't like how dogs were in kennels or crates or kept in the basement etc.....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How exciting, Max is getting a _sibling?!_ Well now that is one heck of a "get well" gift!resent: I'm glad you were treated so well by his breeder. I know you'll treat Max like a king during his recovery, you always do!  Wishing him well and you all the best when the new poodle puppy joins your family.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That is such good news. Is it? Have you the room and time for another puppy? I know I would make room and time. I would be so excited. I look forward to hearing that Max is recovering and moving as a dog should. Best wishes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I do think that the breeder is being very good about the whole thing. Anybody can have a problem. My husband always says it is how a person deals with a problem that counts. It sounds like she is dealing very well with the problem. My only caveat would be if she or he is planning on a rebreeding of the pair that produced your pretty sable boy. Not many sables are around and the pull to repeat may be very strong. I hope she or he not only gives you a puppy (very upfront and great about the issue), but also does the right thing with breeding in the future. 

It is hereditary.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the input. That was the main reason I let her know what happened. If it was hereditary, I wanted her to know so she could make informed breeding decisions. I re-read the contract, she didn't have to give us a free puppy unless he had died from a genetic problem. She said in the email that she was so happy that we were able to take care of him. 

I had mentioned to her before that we wanted another puppy, so she knew we had the desire for 2.

Hoping to get Max a little sister sometime this summer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my boy, Bo, from Family Affair! I have been nothing but pleased with them! They are great people and breeders too, as far as I can tell!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Bo sure is pretty. Who are his parents? I bet he and Max are half brothers.


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Angl said:


> Bo sure is pretty. Who are his parents? I bet he and Max are half brothers.


Bo is out of Cloud and Glitter from their November 2011 litter! Who are Max's parents?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope not half-brothers after all. lol
Litter from Alaska and Gunsmoke May 2012


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad things are looking up for you and your boy. Sending some healing vibes your way.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh Carley's Mom, he's feeling so good, he's driving me crazy! Lol we took him to my daughter's last night and let him run and run off leash. It was a test since her yard is much bigger than mine. No limping at all. He was just as crazy today as ever. At first after his stitches came out, I noticed he seemed to always lead with his right leg- it didn't need a repair. Now he's switching it up and leads with left sometimes when he runs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy! Alaska is big right? How big do you think Max will be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

